# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الثلاثاء 10 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

Tuesday ( Mardi) 10.03.2015  ( GMT+1)   UEFA Champions League 20:45 FC Porto - FC Basel RTS Deux -Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss) SRF Zwei -Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss) RSI La 2 -Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG) RSI La 2 HD -Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500- Via2.3(SSR/SRG) RTS Deux HD -Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2) SRF Zwei HD -Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2) RTRS -Eutelsat 16°E -11261 H 30000 -FTA Idman Azerbaycan -Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss IRIB Varesh -Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band) Comedy Channel -Astra 4.8°E -12703 H 2100 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11174 V 28800 -FTA  20:45 Real Madrid -Schalke 04 2+2 -Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss PULS 4 Austria -Astra 19.2°E -12051 V 27500 -CW(ORF) NTV Turkey -Eutelsat 7°E -11534 V 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss Duhok TV -NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2) Stan Sport -Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -Biss 1 TV (Georgia) -AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
-TurkSat 42°E -11472 H 23450 -FTA/Biss
-HellasSat 39°E -11663 H 5925 -FTA/Biss AZTV Azerbaycan -AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss Rah-e-Farda TV -Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA Armenia TV Region -Eutelsat 36°E -12629 H 3444 -Biss( DVB-S2) Qellat TV -NSS 57°E -11185 V 1210 -FTA Ariana National -Express 53°E -11470 H 4800 -FTA Rah-e-Farda TV -Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA Negaah TV -Yahsat 52.5°E 11785 H 27500 -FTA
-ST2 88°E -11051 V 6999 -FTA 3 Sport TV -Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA IRIB TV 3 -Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)
-ST2 88°E -3587 H 12500 -FTA/Biss(C-Band) ITV 1 / UTV / HTV / STV -Astra 28.2°E -10758 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10906 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA *ITV1 HD / UTV HD / HTV HD / STV HD -Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10936 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11053 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11068 V 23000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11097 V 23000 -FTA
-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 - Biss (DVB-S2)  itlay Serie A 18:30 Cenoa-Parma Idman Azerbaycan -Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss  Gulf Clubs Championship 16:30 Al Manama - Kazma Dubai Sports1 -Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA
-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA Dubai Sports 1 HD -Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA
-Yahsat 52.5°E -11823 H 27500-FTA AD Dhabi Sports 1 -Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr  26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD -Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2) Sharjah Sports -Nilesat 7°W -11977 V 27500 -FTA Oman Sport -Nile Sat 7°W-10796 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12455 H 27500 -FTA Oman Sport HD -Badr 26°E -12455 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W- 12111 H 27500 -FTA Bahrain Sports 1 -Badr26°E-12226 H  27500 -FTA Kuwait Sport -Nile Sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500-FTA Kuwait Sport HD -Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA  Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques Cup 16:40 Alshabab-Al-Draih MBC Pro Sports 3 -Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA MBC Pro Sports 3 HD -Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA  16:40 Al-feiha-AlTaawon MBC Pro Sports 4 -Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA  18:40 AlWehda-Alnassr MBC Pro Sports 1 -Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA MBC Pro Sports 1 HD -Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA  18:40 AlHilal-Al-jeel MBC Pro Sports 2 -Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA MBC Pro Sports 2 HD -Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA  Qatar Stars League 16:00 AlWakra-Lekhwiya SC beIN Sports HD -Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2) Alkass one -Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-Galaxy 97°W -11898 V 22000 -FTA Alkass One HD -Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)  18:15 AlSailiya SC-AlSadd beIN Sports HD -Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2) Alkass one -Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-Galaxy 97°W -11898 V 22000 -FTA Alkass One HD -Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)  18:15 AlKhor-Al Jaish Alkass Two -Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2) Alkass Two HD -Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)  German -2.Bundesliga 18:30 Schweinfurt-Burghausen Sport1 -Astra 19.2°E-12480 V 27500 -FTA

----------

